

Ask HN: tcfast.com domain expired? - kaiserama

Anyone know details on tcfast.com domain name registration?  Are they planning on renewing or is this shutting down?&#60;p&#62;It's definitely a site I took for granted as I enjoyed being able to read TC sans the recent design changes.
======
neilkod
loved tcfast.com - I'd like to see it back online as well

